# What causes a male dog to extend his wee wee out?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

My male is 6 months old, but for the past few months i have already been noticing this. His lipstick sticks out for reasons that I dont know. I've seen it come out when he wakes up, morningwood heh heh. And while I'm playing with him outside in the yard it comes out too. I dont have any female dogs in the house in heat. So what exactly causes his wee wee to stick out? Excitement? Boredom? Some sort of mechanism for heat dissipation?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol at the question  it is normal and boys just come out for many reasons. It is not always related to sex but more to excitement and contentment. The lipstick or red rocket will make many appearances lol


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

HAHAHA im so childish im laughing like an idiot


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That's awesome. Mel is my first male and coming home to a three legged salute with the lipstick took some getting used too. Lol. (seriously though anyone other pups kick up a leg and wiggle and run around on three legs!??)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO three legged salute!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO three legged salute!


Need to catch it on film one day lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

ames said:


> Need to catch it on film one day lol


Doggy porn? lol Would that be allowed? hahaha


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My male dog sticks it out any time he can lol I think he just likes to remind himself its there... and he always gives me the biggest creepy smile when he does it xD I'm like no bueno dude no bueno...


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Whenever Bullet is relaxed, his lipstick makes an appearance.  Also every time he sits down... drives me nuts, but I'm starting to get used to it... ugh


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia is neutered but the red rocket still makes apperinces loll.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i hate when i get a really great pic of teardrop and when i go back and look at it his lipstick is hanging out


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The number one reason I have stuck to female dogs the last 15 years.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Same reason we stick ours out......he's thinking of b*OO*bies!!! :woof::angeldevi LMAO!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

BAhahahahahahahhahahah!!!!!!!!! (.)(.)


----------



## GEOSKILLERBEE (Dec 22, 2010)

my pup had this issue bad too. It was really funny and nasty at the same time. after he got nuetured, Apollo 13 showed up a lot less often. He got clipped at 6.5 months (LA law) its been a month or so and captain winky hardly shows up now.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

When Ecko's with me it doesn't pop out too often. Dawn, kids, other dogs, or anyone else playing with him and that thing is out. It's gross, but I love him so I deal.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Eric said:


> Doggy porn? lol Would that be allowed? hahaha


hahaha nothing like that!


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> When Ecko's with me it doesn't pop out too often. Dawn, kids, other dogs, or anyone else playing with him and that thing is out. It's gross, but I love him so I deal.


haha i rather deal with a male dog than a female that bleeds all over the floor sofa and bed! imo i find that more gross


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SGV_Jester said:


> haha i rather deal with a male dog than a female that bleeds all over the floor sofa and bed! imo i find that more gross


yeah but you can fix that, nothing gonna fix the lipstick from making an appearance, neuter or not! lol (just doesn't appear as often as it used too, but its still there lol)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL @ this thread... *shakes head*


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

ames said:


> yeah but you can fix that, nothing gonna fix the lipstick from making an appearance, neuter or not! lol (just doesn't appear as often as it used too, but its still there lol)


You can? hm learning something new everyday


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SGV_Jester said:


> You can? hm learning something new everyday


yeah as soon as you spay her she has no more uterus, so no more bleeding


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. Ah the famous "exposing of the lipstick" As I like to call it. My roomie's dog does this out of excitement.


----------

